# How do you clean your pole saw blade?



## oxbow (Oct 10, 2009)

I posted this in the Homeowner Helper forum, but got no response.

Recently bought a Silky Hayauchi pole saw (recommended by a few people on AS) for pruning apple trees.

I’m amazed at how well this saw works, but after a couple of weeks, I notice crud building up on the sides of the blade.

What do you guys use to clean your pole saw blades?


----------



## treemandan (Oct 10, 2009)

steel wool and maybe some kind of solvent. Brake or carb cleaner, lacquer thinner, etc. It will cut better and you will feel the difference.


----------



## VL07 (Oct 10, 2009)

I use mine on palms, and palms are very acidic. I need to wipe it off after each use or it starts to rust. Never let it go a day without putting on oil.


----------



## WolverineMarine (Oct 10, 2009)

I use brake cleaner, a wire brush and sometimes a paint scraper for the really tough stuff..I get into a ton of pines and spruces..and it takes no time..just dont let it get too bad or it tends to get to be a PIA to get off..btw..Silky saws are awesome..I have the Zubat..most of the time I don't need my 200T when I climb now..I can blast through a 4" limb in about 10 seconds..


----------



## oxbow (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for the responses.

I'll start wiping it down after use. I would hate to slide it out of the sheath after it was sitting for a while and find it rusted.


----------



## ATH (Oct 10, 2009)

I use Simple Green all purpose cleaner on woodworking blades and it works well.


----------



## blewgrass (Oct 10, 2009)

I use oven cleaner on my circular saw blades for that cooked on, crusty, pitchy stuff. works well for that, should work on the pole saws as well.


----------



## Bermie (Oct 10, 2009)

Brake cleaner and oven cleaner do work but they are nasty products, try to use a less toxic cleaner,and some coarse wet'dry sandpaper.

I use some wd40, left to soak a bit, sandpaper, wipe off, wd40 again, put to bed, keep ahead of the curve, don't let it get too cruddy before you have to clean it.


----------



## oxbow (Oct 10, 2009)

I sprayed WD40 on the blade and scrubbed it with steel wool, it cleaned up nice. Wiped some Fluid Film on it to keep it oiled. From now on I'll clean and oil it every time after use.

I have found that WD40 is a good solvent, but not a very good lubricant. I use Fluid Film on anything that needs lubrication and/or rust prevention.


----------



## Lawnmowerboy48 (Oct 10, 2009)

Never have had to clean a pole saw blade before. Work smart and hard and it will be dull before it is dirty.


----------

